# [solved/ignored] rsnapshot "require Lchown"

## Scumpeter

When I start rsnapshot (with verbose         5), it says

```
require Lchown

Lchown module not found

Setting locale to POSIX "C"

echo 29000 > /var/run/rsnapshot.pid

/mnt/backup1/weekly.3 not present (yet), nothing to delete

/mnt/backup1/weekly.2 not present (yet), nothing to rotate

/mnt/backup1/weekly.1 not present (yet), nothing to rotate

/mnt/backup1/weekly.0 not present (yet), nothing to rotate

/mnt/backup1/daily.6 not present (yet), nothing to copy

rm -f /var/run/rsnapshot.pid

/usr/bin/logger -i -p user.info -t rsnapshot /usr/bin/rsnapshot weekly: \

    completed successfully

```

and does nothing else. There are no backups in my snapshot_root.

What is lchown and how do I get it?

----------

## didumos

I was having this problem and found the following thread: http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.comp.sysutils.backup.rsnapshot.general/1449/focus=1449

The advice is to run perl -MCPAN -e 'install Lchown' which installs the Lchown perl module. This didn't actually fix the problem for me but un-commenting the cmd_cp /usr/bin/cp line in /etc/rsnapshot.conf seems to have done.

----------

## Scumpeter

In my case the error was simply that I tried to do a rsnapshot weekly before I did a daily one.

Now it runs just fine, but the error message persists.

I mark the thread as solved anyway.

----------

